# New to plowing stupid question



## boblamp (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok, this is my first plow and spreader. Picked up a Western Pro plow (7'6") and SnowEx 1575 two stage spreader for my 2000 F150 7700 4x4. I bought these to plow a couple gravel driveways. Total distance might be a mile to a mile and a half. 

i've been plowing the driveways with my open station farm tractor and a 7' back blade. The days of plowing the driveway and ending up looking like the Abominal @%#&[email protected] Snowman are done. I'm going to be plowing in a heated cab from now on. 

So stupid question for all you experienced 4x4 plowers. Reading through the Western manual it states that you should not exceed 10 mph when plowing. We all know that nobody exceeds 10 mph when plowing :laughing:. So here is the stupid question........ When plowing, do you run in 4 hi or 4 lo?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

4 hi
Except when pushing piles I'll use 4 lo


----------



## 7_below (Dec 9, 2009)

2nd to 3rd gear. 4hi. 
The 10mph warning is bs. Some of my lots that have long runs I plow at 15 mph or so.


----------



## leolkfrm (Mar 11, 2010)

if you are plowing gravel you might want to read some of the articles about edge guards so you don't dig up the driveway


----------



## G.Landscape (Oct 20, 2011)

pretty sure they also say not to exceed 40mph during transport.....


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I've not bothered with 4 low for about 15 years. I always plow in 4 high.


----------



## mpgall26 (Aug 19, 2011)

Try a sod pipe on your blade for those driveways. Search the site, there's some decent dialog and some pics around. Cheap and easy, save the headaches of gravel.


----------



## randomb0b123 (Jul 14, 2010)

get some shoes for gravel drives and shim them so that the blade isnt actually on the ground


----------



## Smitty58 (Dec 23, 2003)

I rarely use 4wd at all. Plow mostly in 2wd, but occasionally have to put it in 4wd high (never low) to plow or get unstuck.


----------



## JohnnyU (Nov 21, 2002)

High/Low range is really a matterof preference, and equipment options. The heavier the truck, the more traction it has, power/torque of the engine, final drive ratio and tire size all come into play. 

With my 2004 Cummins, I could almost get away with plowing in 2wd with a pallet of salt in the bed and a 7.5' Western. After some modifications and the Blizzard 810, I needed to be in 4wd most of the time unless I wanted to break the rear tires loose. Different snow consistency and ambient temperatures also play a role in traction. 

Plowing our 3'+ drifts last February, I spent most of the time in Low range. I felt a lot like a Caterpillar D2 rattling along.


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

You gotta try both hi and low to see which will work best for you, and what your plowing. Johny U used a lot of good points. You may find that you can do one in 2WD while you will need 4-low for the other. You allready have the experience in plowing, you just need to get used to the 4WD. Have fun and stay warm.


----------



## REAPER (Nov 23, 2004)

Do not salt gravel!


----------



## tjctransport (Nov 22, 2008)

i push in 2 wheel with the front hubs locked. if i need 4 wheel, i will pop the t-case in 4 high. once moving again it is back to 2 wheel. 

99.9% of the time i am in 2 wheel.


----------



## jhall22guitar (Dec 11, 2011)

I have heard 40mph for transport and 15 for plowing, apparently some airbags can deploy if you stop to suddenly at 14mph, its stupid, but whatever.


----------



## tonylillo (Sep 23, 2011)

wow lets take this further, has anyone had an airbag deploy on them while plowing. I never thought about that issue.

Tony


----------



## superdog1 (Oct 13, 2011)

tonylillo;1390970 said:


> wow lets take this further, has anyone had an airbag deploy on them while plowing. I never thought about that issue.
> 
> Tony


Wow! I wonder what it takes to make this happen? The sensors are in the front bumper and it is my understanding that an impact has to occur at a speed greater than maybe 12MPH or so? To set the airbag(s) off, you would have to push the plow mount back into the bumper with enough force to make the switches have contact and blow the gunpowder charges in the steering column?

Now, I have seen some CRAZY guys running plows before, but even if you hit a curb while moving forward at a really good clip, I would think the plow's A arm would crumble up and fold UNDER the truck while the plow/truck frame and body itself would lift up and everything would just fold underneath? But then again, what do I know, Lol  

On another note, I guess that some plows have a mounting system that attaches to the bumper? If so, I guess it really wouldn't take much to give you a face full of airbag? The Meyer EZ mounts made me think of this? As I said before, "What do I know"?

It does appear that if your plow and truck combo weigh a lot more than the object you collide with, the object you hit is going to have a really bad day! In the pic I posted, it looks like next to nothing happened to the plow OR truck?


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

I have never heard of the airbag going off due to having a plow on the front, especially when just traveling, BUT that doesn't mean it can't happen. I've hit some things pretty hard allready with a truck equiped with an air bag and never had a problem ( YET )............


----------



## RoesLandscaping (Dec 8, 2011)

I unplug my airbag sensor every winter just in case the trip springs jar the front of the truck. Back to the main question, in a ford f150 IMO i would never use 4wd High, it will blow your engine at about 10-15mph pushing a lot of snow. I would use 4wd low and some ballasts


----------



## OC&D (Dec 2, 2009)

I've never had a problem with airbags deploying nor have I heard of anyone having that problem. 

I'd be pretty pissed if it did though!


----------



## JLsDmax (Dec 23, 2008)

A truck at my work has Onstar and everytime the driver hit a snowpile the onstar people called and asked if there had beem an accident.


----------



## kimber750 (Sep 19, 2011)

RoesLandscaping;1391076 said:


> I unplug my airbag sensor every winter just in case the trip springs jar the front of the truck. Back to the main question, in a ford f150 IMO i would never use 4wd High, it will blow your engine at about 10-15mph pushing a lot of snow. I would use 4wd low and some ballasts


Just curious what makes you think 4hi will blow your engine? If anything you would have a better chance damaging the engine in 4low from over revving. Not to mention the thousands of us driving down the highway in 4hi that have never had an engine let go because of being in 4hi.


----------



## Bigrd1 (Dec 4, 2010)

It's pretty much personal preference when plowing. Usually I use 2wd but 4 high most of the time but if I'm in deeper or cement like snow I put it in 4 low it just give your more power to push. But yes you do have to worry about over revving. I would also take it easy plowing with and F150 in the first place.


----------



## xjsnake (Dec 9, 2011)

JLsDmax;1391327 said:


> A truck at my work has Onstar and everytime the driver hit a snowpile the onstar people called and asked if there had beem an accident.


HAHA, that's great! They'd hate me if I had onstar.


----------



## Andy96XLT (Jan 1, 2009)

Airbags? What are those?xysport 

I really wouldn't worry about the airbags or blowing your engine. Plow in the gear your truck needs to in order to move the snow. Sometimes that will be 2 sometimes 4 hi and once in awhile even 4 low


----------



## KTLawnCo (Dec 18, 2010)

I plow in 2wd most of the time. I only use 4 wd hi to get out when I get stuck. Other then that I save my front diff from the pain of 4wd low.


----------



## RoesLandscaping (Dec 8, 2011)

kimber750;1391365 said:


> Just curious what makes you think 4hi will blow your engine? If anything you would have a better chance damaging the engine in 4low from over revving. Not to mention the thousands of us driving down the highway in 4hi that have never had an engine let go because of being in 4hi.


my apologies, i meant 4wd low.


----------



## peterng (Apr 13, 2006)

you should be able to crawl through a lot in 2wd. You've got a good LSD in the rear end of that truck. A little bit of weight back there goes a long ways.
Pete


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

I was told by a mechanic that running your truck in 4 wheel drive high puts a lot more strain on your transfer case than running it in low. I don't remember all the reasons he gave. Plus logically running it in high is going to put way more wear on your torque converter at low speeds than if you had it in low range.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

MI Green;1408010 said:


> I was told by a mechanic that running your truck in 4 wheel drive high puts a lot more strain on your transfer case than running it in low. I don't remember all the reasons he gave. Plus logically running it in high is going to put way more wear on your torque converter at low speeds than if you had it in low range.


??? doesnt make sense. When the transfer case is engaged its engaged. If you need to plow in 4 low you are doing something wrong. Keep it in 4wd all the time. Less chances of getting yourself into a bad situation especially when you are by yourself. Unless you have a heavy 3/4 ton or 1 ton plowing in 2wd doesnt work well especially in a half ton. Simply not enough weight to get enough traction. I have been plowing for many years with 4wd on all the time during a snow event 24 hours straight at a time. Never had a transfer case go.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Your transfer case takes all the torque and splits it to the front and rear axles. It also gears it down in low range with a series of gears.


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

i run my chevys in 4 wheel high 24 hours a day 7 days a week if im plowing or driving on snow covered rd no troubles


----------



## geer hed (Nov 22, 2010)

OK hear we go. The debate on 4 HI / LO and 2 HI is like asking which brand and model of truck is better. It all comes down to what works for you. If your plowing in 4 HI and the truck feels like your pushing the truck hard ( having to push harder on the gas to get it to move) Then I would suggest puting it in Low range. It WILL be easier on the torq converter-trans-transfer case-u joints-drive shafts-axles- and the engine. On the other hand if your plowing in low range and your engine in starting to scream then put it in high range, and if it's a small amount of snow or very powdery then even try 2 HI. You also have to take into consideration the terrain you are plowing on, and the serface ie:is it flat, hills, is it stone, blacktop, concrete. Like I said before what works for one guy may not work for you. I plow everything from driveways to parking lots and roads / dirt to blacktop and depending on where I'm at, and the type of snow, I will at some point use all three 2H/4H/4L at some point during the course of a single storm.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Well said, I was thinking of a mechanical stand point. Also simple principal is that gears moving twice as fast take less torque on teeth and the bearings. But reverse will be painfully slow.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

One time when we had some crazy drifts I had to plow out a bus loop at a school. It was many years ago.. I was in my first plow truck, an 84 Ramcharger 4speed. The truck was an animal. There was about 4 foot drifts and one of the guys with his new Ford didnt want to kill his truck so I volunteered. I was on a mission to at least make one pass thought the loop. Only time I used 4 low. I would get some momentum and push until she lost traction, back up, and keep hitting her. Snow was window height on both doors (I had 33's on her) I made it through. It was fun... Thought I killed my truck but I was young and didnt care at the time... Only time I ever used low while plowing... I wish I had photos... Before the days of camera phones...


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

4 hi unless im pushing piles back or plowing wet heavy concrete snow.


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

MI Green;1408074 said:


> Well said, I was thinking of a mechanical stand point. Also simple principal is that gears moving twice as fast take less torque on teeth and the bearings. But reverse will be painfully slow.


Ever seen a Dmax/Allison truck in reverse in 4lo? hahahaha thats painfully slow. sounds like shes goin 100 and its goin 3. seriously though in reverse Alli's max 25 mph in reverse.


----------



## MI Green (Jan 7, 2012)

Ya I could see that, I think normally reverse is normally your highest gear without overdrive with another gear Making the transmission spin in reverse. Also the Allison is not made for the duramax I don't think. also possible not with a transfer case or that final drive gear. So basically I'm saying that it maybe slow Because that the quirk that was not thought of when they. Mated all of that. I assume older dodge diesels would have the same issue putting a gas motor tranny with a diesel engine. Lower rpms mess things up with a tranny made for higher stall rpms and what not.


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

7_below;1389358 said:


> 2nd to 3rd gear. 4hi.
> The 10mph warning is bs. Some of my lots that have long runs I plow at 15 mph or so.


A dumb question but have you ever hit anything (drains, covers, etc..) going that speed?


----------



## BOSS LAWN (Nov 6, 2011)

Andy96XLT;1393078 said:


> Airbags? What are those?xysport
> 
> I really wouldn't worry about the airbags or blowing your engine. Plow in the gear your truck needs to in order to move the snow. Sometimes that will be 2 sometimes 4 hi and once in awhile even 4 low


My truck wont go into 4 low :realmad:


----------



## H&HPropertyMait (Oct 17, 2011)

BOSS LAWN;1408203 said:


> A dumb question but have you ever hit anything (drains, covers, etc..) going that speed?


i plowed a gas large gas station a while back for an old company and ive watched guys hit underground tank caps doing about 20, its more scary then it is violent, a trip edge is less scary.


----------



## jjklongisland (Nov 13, 2006)

BOSS LAWN;1408203 said:


> A dumb question but have you ever hit anything (drains, covers, etc..) going that speed?


My first night plowing at that same school I was on my second pass through the parking lot and I was doing about 15 or so and I hit a sanitary manhole cover sticking out of the ground about 2 inches. It stopped my truck instantly... No lie 15 mph to 0 in 0 inches... I hit my head on the visor. It was so violent that my actual plow light ejected themselves from the housing and were hanging on by the wires and my truck stalled... I little duct tape and some snow on the forehead to make the swelling go down and off I went... Lesson, always remember where the manholes are. I dont think my plow tripped cause of the way I hit it. It scared the hell out of me. Now every site I plow, I go there with a google earth shot prior to the storm and draw on with a red sharpie every manhole...

Gas stations are the worst... Especially where the concrete aprons by the pumps meet the asphalt...

I can tell you that on some of my large commercial sites I have plowed over 10 mph but its only at sites I know well on smooth pavement.


----------



## CJsSnowplowing (Nov 16, 2009)

G.Landscape;1389379 said:


> pretty sure they also say not to exceed 40mph during transport.....


That is on my sticker on dush from Meyer



OC&D;1389509 said:


> I've not bothered with 4 low for about 15 years. I always plow in 4 high.


I used 2 wheel drive until I need 4 wheel drive



REAPER;1390381 said:


> Do not salt gravel!


Also DO NOT SALT DIRT DRIVEWAYS



tjctransport;1390387 said:


> i push in 2 wheel with the front hubs locked. if i need 4 wheel, i will pop the t-case in 4 high. once moving again it is back to 2 wheel.
> I used 2 wheel drive until I need 4 wheel drive
> 
> 99.9% of the time i am in 2 wheel.


I used 2 wheel drive until I need 4 wheel drive


----------

